# red dot



## firewokey (Feb 18, 2008)

anyone ever use a red dot scope on a superblack hawk? Want to scope mine but have a problem with blackout.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I have a straight 4x on a Super Redhawk. It works great as long as I keep the weapon at a proper distance from my eye. I just got a Leupold 2x for my Buckmark too but have yet to put it on. Now that I have it I am not in such a hurry to put it on..lol. I shoot it fine as is.


----------



## firewokey (Feb 18, 2008)

I think I am going to try the millet brand. They make one that is for 1" rings and will work on handgun up to 454.


----------



## YODA308 (Jun 11, 2009)

If you want a scope type sight on your black a red dot is the way to go i have a millett on mine and it works great


----------

